# Need help with epicenter install



## Ondreat (10 mo ago)

I have an avix 8000nex with jl audio amps, speakers and subs. Trying to install the epicenter but not having much success. I tried the sub out and turned off the filters but it sounds distorted like the my system is trying to play 2 bass notes at the same time. Would like some input on how to wire properly or do I need a more compatible head unit that provides full signals for the processor?


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

You need to run the full-range signal through the Epicenter and then split off the sub-out after that.






Should I put the Epicenter before or after my EQ? - AudioControl


We always recommend you put the Epicenter® BEFORE an EQ or crossover. Since the Epicenter is adding frequencies to your signal, you would want to put it before any EQ or crossover in order to be able to adjust those frequencies. The Epicenter needs to see a full range signal, because of this...




www.audiocontrol.com


----------

